# Cell phone speedometer?



## Poimen (Mar 12, 2007)

Has anyone heard of a cell phone with (GPS) speedometer capabilities? I read about this online but I couldn't seem to find an actual cell phone that has that option.


----------



## Archlute (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a setup that I use to track my pace and distance during my trail runs that may actually be of some help to you - I'm sorry that it didn't come to mind earlier!

The system is the _Timex Ironman Triathlon Speed + Distance System_. It consists of a GPS armband, and a wrist watch to which the GPS info is sent. Speed is among the many things that it monitors, but I think it only monitors in mph (although they may have a different setup for those in kph countries). Also, you'd want to make sure that it was set to actual speed, and not your speed average, or you might get into some trouble  

The accuracy is excellent on mine. I've tried it on foot, bike, and auto, and as long as you're in satellite range the relay response time is outstanding, nearly immediate.

It's a little pricey at around 200.00, but I did find mine on sale for 69.00 at a sporting goods store, so you may be able to find it for less than retail. It is quite versatile, however, and if you hike, run, bike, swim, or sail, you'd be able to put it to good use elsewhere.

Hope that might be of help to you.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 12, 2007)

Archlute said:


> I have a setup that I use to track my pace and distance during my trail runs that may actually be of some help to you - I'm sorry that it didn't come to mind earlier!
> 
> The system is the _Timex Ironman Triathlon Speed + Distance System_. It consists of a GPS armband, and a wrist watch to which the GPS info is sent. Speed is among the many things that it monitors, but I think it only monitors in mph (although they may have a different setup for those in kph countries). Also, you'd want to make sure that it was set to actual speed, and not your speed average, or you might get into some trouble
> 
> ...



Thanks. I was thinking about doing that; it is helpful to know that it works in a car. How are the batteries for the GPS? Do they last long? Are they rechargeable?

As far as the advertisements go it measures in English, Metric and even in nautical units.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is a link with a great price if anyone is interested:

http://campmor.stores.yahoo.net/89241.html


----------



## Archlute (Mar 12, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Thanks. I was thinking about doing that; it is helpful to know that it works in a car. How are the batteries for the GPS? Do they last long? Are they rechargeable?
> 
> As far as the advertisements go it measures in English, Metric and even in nautical units.




Mine seem to start running low after several weeks, but I run about six days a week, and several of those days are longer runs (around 1hr 30min), so depending how much time you're on the road, they may last awhile for you. It does not come with rechargeable batts, but you could just pick up a set of two AA rechargeables to put in it.

Another thing about the system is that it takes about 1 min. to pick up the satellites after the GPS has been turned on. That might make it a little tricky to initiate in a rush, but if you're moving around on schedule you'd just have to remember to turn it on before you head out the door (an extra minute for prayer, brother  ). 

I had forgotten that it measured in nautical units, and I didn't remember that metric was available, but there are so many features listed in the handbook that it would take sometime to become fluent with all the functions. What would be perfect would be if the GPS armband also monitored your heart rate! I haven't been able to find a system that does all of that yet, however...


----------



## Poimen (Mar 12, 2007)

Adam:

How about here?

http://www.pccoach.com/products/timex/index.html


----------



## Archlute (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow! (speed/distance/heartmonitor/3D GPS mapping/altimeter/waypoint navigation/etc.)

Wow... (299.95)


----------



## Archlute (Mar 12, 2007)

They even had a Garmin foot pod that you could buy for 99.99; a device that attaches to your running shoe, and records your speed/distance/calories burned when your armband GPS loses satellite contact. That's 400.00 for a running system and its backup! What's even more unreal, however, is that you could find this footpod made by another company who, for an additional 100.00, would feed the results directly into your laptop (using some sort of wireless setup) so that you could have your stats recorded and analyzed for you upon completing your run! Can anyone say, "Idolatry"?


----------



## Poimen (Mar 12, 2007)

Archlute said:


> They even had a Garmin foot pod that you could buy for 99.99; a device that attaches to your running shoe, and records your speed/distance/calories burned when your armband GPS loses satellite contact. That's 400.00 for a running system and its backup! What's even more unreal, however, is that you could find this footpod made by another company who, for an additional 100.00, would feed the results directly into your laptop (using some sort of wireless setup) so that you could have your stats recorded and analyzed for you upon completing your run! Can anyone say, "Idolatry"?



What is wrong with that? Just strap your laptop to the front of your body. Then you could listen to music, play solitaire, read the morning news, download the lastest ________ podcast, burn a DVD, check your e-mail and THEN have your surviving relatives convert your stats into a epitaph for your gravestone because you were so busy with all of those things you walked right into a speeding Mac truck!


----------

